# Gravina:"Kessie - Bakayoko, atteggiamento che va punito".



## admin (15 Aprile 2019)

Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



Tuffi, sputi, calci a palla lontana, risse, falli intenzionali per far male...tutto ok.

Esibire la maglia di un avversario: APRITI CIELO


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".




Ma che fa, minaccia? Di questo passo porteranno Kessie e Bakayoko a Forum e a Pomeriggio Cinque.


----------



## Sotiris (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



Questo è quello che ha detto che non gli piace fermarsi a contare il numero di scudetti dei ratti.
Però Bakayoko e Kessie vanno puniti ...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tuffi, sputi, calci a palla lontana, risse, falli intenzionali per far male...tutto ok.
> 
> Esibire la maglia di un avversario: APRITI CIELO



Addirittura i politici si scomodano. Giorgetti, nel suo partito c' è Il Senatur a percepire il suo lauto stipendio condannato per truffa di 49 milioni di euro ai danni degli italiani, ma si scandalizza per una maglia. Che Paese ridicolo


----------



## Devil man (15 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tuffi, sputi, calci a palla lontana, risse, falli intenzionali per far male...tutto ok.
> 
> Esibire la maglia di un avversario: APRITI CIELO



Ci ho pensato molto, credo che cmq sia un gesto da punire alla stessa maniera di quelli sopra da te citati e te lo mostro con un video... mostrare la maglia come uno scalpo può portare anche a conseguenze peggiori dopo..






non dico che accade, ma potrebbe...


----------



## LadyRoss (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



sono sconcertata da quello che sta succedendo da sabato sera...
Si sta decisamente andando oltre....della rissa il Sig. Gravina non dice nulla?...
Il Milan dà veramente molto fastidio a tanti...


----------



## PM3 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



Dopo queste parole mi sembra chiaro che giocheremo a Parma senza Kessie e Baka.
Siamo caduti nel ridicolo. 
Se dai un calcio ad un giocatore bisogna valutarne l'entità, se fai un gesto goliardico ti squalificano. 
Se inviti alla fellatio i tifosi avversari ti becchi una multa... 
Misteri della serie A.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

eeeeeee mamma mia che lavoro ma l'hanno ammazzato?

acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario... si ok.

questo è il primo caso di razzismo in italia


----------



## Lambro (15 Aprile 2019)

Il problema è che in questi giorni TUTTI vengono interpellati sulla questione e rispondo alla specifica domanda, non è che siamo accerchiati, è che sono i MEDIA che girano la cosa tutta a loro favore per creare la solita polemica del menga.
Non caschiamoci pure noi, il perbenismo è la malattia più ignorante dell'umanità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".


non ho parole 
schifato dalla FIGC dalla LEGA Calcio dalla Serie A che si fanno sempre comprare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2019)

Tutto sto casino per il gesto di Ronaldo non me lo ricordo, anzi, tra un po' la stampa lo applaudiva. E per me quello era infinitamente piu' vergognoso della stupidita fatta dai nostri.


----------



## Zlatan87 (15 Aprile 2019)

I due nostri calciatori hanno obiettivamente sbagliato e questo è fuori discussione... detto ciò le reazioni degli addetti e lavori e non mi sembrano esagerate... hanno sbagliato, una bella multona e via!
La settimana scorsa il sig. De Rossi ha palesemente Bestemmiato in mondo visione... nessuno ha detto nulla... anzi,sui social ci si rideva sopra...


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



per quanto io abbia criticato il gesto di Baka e Kessie, sembra che ormai sia diventato il male del mondo. Non c'è altro di cui parlare oggi?


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



Mi ripeto : aspetto sabato la festa scudetto juve quando i ladri riporteranno sulle maglie celebrative anche gli scudetti revocati.
Vediamo se il Signor Gravina invocherà l'etica dello sport.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".


Acerbi sarà anche un ragazzo straordinario (che poi, devo capire ancora per cosa sarebbe straordinario...), ma le prime provocazioni le ha lanciate lui, perché le parole di Acerbi nascondono comunque uno scarso rispetto per l’avversario. C’è modo e modo di dire le cose. 
Allo stesso modo, benché Kessié e Baka potessero risparmiarselo, non vedo tutta questa gravità nello sfottò di due verso Acerbi. Per me è molto più grave che un giocatore vada nel settore dei tifosi avversari dicendogli che glielo devono succhiare...
Ma Cristiano Ronaldo per il signor Gravina sarà un ragazzo straordinario al pari di Acerbi, mentre Kessié e Bakayoko sono invece dei delinquenti che vanno puniti severamente. Dicesse la verità il signor Gravina: la colpa dei due è solo quella di indossare la maglia sbagliata.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



Moralismo da quattro soldi.
Il gesto è deprecabile ma questi commenti sono ridicoli.
È evidente che stiano macchinando per punirci squalificando due giocatori.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



E basta, non se ne può più.


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Moralismo da quattro soldi.
> Il gesto è deprecabile ma questi commenti sono ridicoli.
> È evidente che stiano macchinando per punirci squalificando due giocatori.



L'avessero fatto i juventini non ci sarebbe stato nulla di nulla.
Prepariamoci a vedere una squadra completamente folle alla prossima partita.
Baka puo essere rimpiazzato da Biglia (anche se ci perdiamo tantissimo) ma Kessie invece...


----------



## CarpeDiem (15 Aprile 2019)

Dopo queste dichiarazioni mi aspetto una squalifica di almeno 3 giornate


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2019)

Mi ripeto, brutto gesto, vanno multati, ma deve finire li. Se si arriva ad una doppia squalifica andiamo sulle assurdità.


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2019)

Fossi in elliot iscriverei il Milan in Bundesliga o Premier.


----------



## Devil man (15 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fossi in elliot iscriverei il Milan in Bundesliga o Premier.



magari.... MAGARI!!! da lasciare sto torneo falsato di lezzi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Aprile 2019)

Uccidiamoli e facciamola finita.. è la cosa migliore.


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2019)

Ma poi, parlano loro che hanno fatto quello schifo nel 2009-2010...gli auguro la b a vita.


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Aprile 2019)

A quanto lo quotano il Papa che domenica all'Angelus condanna e scomunica Bakayoko e Kessie per "il brutto gesto?"


----------



## hsl (15 Aprile 2019)

Acerbi ha sminuito la nostra squadra una settimana prima della partita. Ha fatto la voce grossa contro di noi senza che nessuno glielo chiedesse (una sorta di attacco psicologico, ma gli è andata male). Qualcuno che ce l'ha più grosso di lui ha raccolto la sfida, che si è conclusa come sappiamo, ed infine c'è stato questo epilogo goliardico che non trovo nè brutto, nè riprovevole. Di cosa stiamo parlando? Ci sono dei momenti in cui è giusto schernire l'avversario e dei momenti in cui non lo è? Non mi pare. Allora vediamo di guardare le cose come stanno. La reazione di Kessie e Baka è figlia dei nervi tesi causati dallo stesso Acerbi. Quindi, ragazzo straordinario di cosa?


----------



## sette (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



Topo di fogna gobbo schifoso.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tuffi, sputi, calci a palla lontana, risse, falli intenzionali per far male...tutto ok.
> 
> Esibire la maglia di un avversario: APRITI CIELO



Non è quello il punto.
Diventa grave solo perché viene fatto dai giocatori del Milan, con un'altra maglia non se ne parlerebbe nemmeno.


----------



## hsl (15 Aprile 2019)

E poi.. anni di campionati falsati, di calcioscommesse, di evasori fiscali.. di doping.. di ogni marciume possibile.. e la goliardia di due ragazzi diventa l'esempio da non seguire.. Forse ci stiamo dimenticando che tra i gobbi gioca uno che se va in USA rischia seriamente l'arresto per stupro e che è stato condannato per evasione fiscale.


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Aprile 2019)

Moralismo da quattro soldi davvero stucchevole. Pensassero a chi falsa il campionato altrui schierando gli allievi piuttosto.



IDRIVE ha scritto:


> A quanto lo quotano il Papa che domenica all'Angelus condanna e scomunica Bakayoko e Kessie per "il brutto gesto?"


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gravina, presidente della FIGC, sul caso Kessie - Bakayoko:"Quello che è avvenuto a San Siro è un atteggiamento irriguardoso e, come ha detto anche il sottosegretario Giorgetti, indegno, che va punito, denunciato e valutato secondo le violazioni delle norme e dei principi etici del nostro mondo. Acerbi è un ragazzo straordinario, ci sono state delle punzecchiature sui social e forse, come ha detto Gattuso, dovrebbero usarli di meno e dedicarsi di più alla preparazione delle gare. Ma dando la sua maglia e stringendo la mano ai giocatori del Milan ha dimostrato di voler chiudere ogni polemica. Esibire la maglia come uno scalpo sotto la curva credo sia una reazione antipatica che dobbiamo prevenire".



Gravina dovrebbe rassegnare le dimissioni


----------



## neversayconte (15 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fossi in elliot iscriverei il Milan in Bundesliga o Premier.


Ma non per scherzo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2019)

Il Papa non è ancora intervenuto?


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2019)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> A quanto lo quotano il Papa che domenica all'Angelus condanna e scomunica Bakayoko e Kessie per "il brutto gesto?"


Angelus congiunto Bergoglio- Ratzinger e annullamento della Pasqua...

(da sportivo penso sia stato un gesto grave, ma una volta che la cosa si è risolta fra i calciatori, il discorso è chiuso).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2019)

Scommettiamo che se Acerbi non avesse avuto il male che purtroppo ha avuto, non si starebbe a fare tutta sta pantomima?

Il classico pietismo in salsa italiana. Che schifo.


----------



## Zenos (15 Aprile 2019)

Questo maiale disse dopo la Supercoppa che ci rubarono i mafiosi,speriamo sia il primo di tante coppe che alza la Juve. Rendetevi conto chi presiede la Figc.


----------

